# zusätzliche Grafiken für flexible



## mitchih

Hallo Leute,

Gibt es irgendwo eine Art Open Source Bibliothek mit Grafiken die ich in flexibel verwenden kann??

Habe bisher wenig brauchbares gefunden. Und das selberzeichnen nimmt doch sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch. Ich denke da so an Förderbänder Leitungen Motoren, Taster, Schalter Lampen usw..

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## rostiger Nagel

hallo mitchih,
so etwas suche ich auch, mit erstellen von vernüftigen Grafiken verbringe ich viel Zeit.

Vielleicht sollte mann hier im Forum eine Art Biblothek erstellen, wo vom jeden Grafiken nach Themen und Größe (für Schaltflächen) hochgeladen und auch abgerufen werden können. So würden alle profitieren.

gruß Helmut


----------



## dalbi

Bei der Firma VISAM kann die SCADA-Software VisAM 32 als Demo heruntergeladen werden, beim installieren kann eine recht umfangreiche Symbolbibliothek mit auf die Festplatte übertragen werden.

Die Symbole finde ich Super und es ist alles mit dabei.

http://www.visam.de/

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Bei WinCC flexible ist doch auch schon eine recht umfangreiche Grafikbibliothek mit Symbolen von Motoren, Tastern, Schaltern etc. dabei.

Die gleiche Bibliothek wird z.B. bei InTouch auch mitgeliefert.

Entweder man lädt die ganze Grafikbibliothek mit dem Projektassistenten bei einem neuen Projekt, oder findet die Grafiken auch im WinCCflexible Unterverzeichnis "WinCC flexible Support" (Support ist ein genialer Name für ein Grafikverzeichnis wie ich finde...)


----------



## dalbi

Ich finde die Symbole die da mit geliefert werden aber ziemlich komisch und wenn die größe geändert wird schauen die noch Scheußlicher aus.

Bekommen dann auf einmal komische Ecken bei runden Symbolen usw.
Dann lieber selber malen oder schauen wo es besseres gibt.

Gruss Daniel

Beispiel Ventilator so wie er meiner Meinung nach sein sollte


----------



## rostiger Nagel

...die Grafik-Bibliotheken von flexible sind nicht wirklich brauchbar, das einzigste was z.B. für mich verwendbar ist, sind die "Flagen" ansonsten...

Es fängt schon bei einfachen Start und Stop Tasten an, so etwas habe ich den in Biblotheken noch nicht gefunden...

Anhang anzeigen 74x74_Start.bmp


Anhang anzeigen 74x74_Stop.bmp


Anhang anzeigen 74x74_Start_weiß.bmp


Anhang anzeigen 74x74_Stop_Schwarz.bmp


gruß Helmut


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Reparatur schrieb:


> Es fängt schon bei einfachen Start und Stop Tasten an, so etwas habe ich den in Biblotheken noch nicht gefunden...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 6614
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 6615
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 6616
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 6617
> 
> 
> gruß Helmut



Deine Stop-Taste ist auf jeden Fall dabei - allerdings ist das ein Pumpensymbol ;-)

Ich finde die Symbole auch nicht so prickelnd, aber gerade deine Tasten oder so ein Ventilatorsymbol ist doch schneller gezeichnet als es dauern würde das hier im Forum zu suchen.


----------



## mitchih

*Also die Symbole von Visam sind gut*

Hallo

vielen Dank die Symbole von Visam sind denke ich das was ich gesucht habe!!

Zumindest eine Erweiterung der von einigen hier so gepriesenen flexible Bibliothek.

liefert WInCC zufällig auch noch was mit???

Ich denke dann hat man eine gute Auswahl beisammen


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Deine Stop-Taste ist auf jeden Fall dabei - allerdings ist das ein Pumpensymbol ;-)
> 
> Ich finde die Symbole auch nicht so prickelnd, aber gerade deine Tasten oder so ein Ventilatorsymbol ist doch schneller gezeichnet als es dauern würde das hier im Forum zu suchen.


 
hallo Thomas,
damit tust du mir aber auch weh ich hab mir doch soviel mühe gegeben....
Die Roten und Grünen Start bzw. Stop Tasten finde ich in praxis sehr häufig, ohne verbindung zu Pumpen.

Aber wenn mann eine Bibliothek gut anlegt, kann Sie sehr hilfreich sein.

gruß Helmut


----------



## 4nD1

Sry das ich das Thema ausgrabe. 

Aber ich habe da eine Frage dazu.
Eigentlich müsste es doch auch gehen das ich Bilder einfach in das Format wmf wandle die ich in WinCC Flex haben will oder nicht?


----------

